# new



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

hi im waiting for ivf,not sure if its nhs or priviate yet!!!Have been seen by hosp for a year(nearly) and even had laporoscpy and left tube clipped,as fluid in tube that would be dangerous if pregnant.The nhs funded this and i was even led to belive i was on the waiting list,however when we went for out patients app,I was told I wasnt eligble as partner has a child from previuos relashionship.I dont think this is fair as I was given an operation ready for ivf.Also my partner hardley sees his daughter as they have moved away.We have an appointment with gp on fri,to appeal,well see what she says reg appealling.I pay my taxes i dont smoke,drink or take drugs so i cant belive what is happening.If all else fails we are getting the credit card ready,cant afford it though!!Sorry moaning already.Anyway site looks cool.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello axlfan  Welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear about your problems re funding . Sadly it has to be said that you are not alone and many people find that they are penalised through no fault of their own . You'll certainly find a few on here. I'm not sure how to go about appealing but I'm sure a few of the ladies will have some advice for you 

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

HI THANKS DIVA,YES THATS A COOL WAY TO LOOK AT IT.GOT GP APPOINTMENT FRI SO FINGERS CROSSED SHE WILL AGREE WITH ME.GOOD LUCK WITH 4U2


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Axlfan! 

Sorry to hear you're on the ivf journey as well. This is a great place for support and advice!

How did it go with the GP on Friday?

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Axlfan

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with overturning their decision.  Things like this really aren't fair.

That is the great thing about this site, not only do you get all this wonderful helpful information, it is also a great place for a good moan.  We are all here for each other when things go wrong, as well as celebrating when things go right!

Sue


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi our visit to the gp went better than expected she believes we were mislead as it states in one letter that the op i had was 2 proceed 4 ivf,i explained no one asked if we could pay so we assumed we would be nhs funded.She has wrote to the hosp asking for them to review the case  if that doesnt work she is going to write to pct,she was very helpful and nice to find someone on our side who was actually bothered,All we got 2 do now is wait


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Axlfan!  

It is great that she is doing all the chasing and writing letters for you.  She sounds really helpful.  I hope it works out!  Will have my fingers crossed for you!

Sue


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Axlfan!

How lovely to have a GP on your side! I wish you all the best of luck and hope you don't have to wait too long!  

xxx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Axlfan, how's the wait? Have you heard any more yet about your funding situation?  
xxx


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi I havnt heard anything yet and its been 2weeks since she wrote to hosp  So will have to book another app 2 see gp 4 end of wk,then she will take it to pct! I suppose the hosp may reply this week!
Getting fed up of waiting!!   This site is cool though,thx 2 every1 who replied 2 my post.


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

I hate waiting and it seems like nothing ever happens without a good ol' wait beforehand.
Really hope it gets sorted quickly for you!  
Here's some bubbles to help the time pass more quickly! 
xxx


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Got a letter today confirming we are not eligble!  after all that operations,tests etc for nothing!!!
The letter says the hosp will look at alternate funding and if we dong get a reply to go bk 2 gp in one month!!!Thats after chrimbo  just more waiting!!!
I am considering egg donation if i have 2 go priviate then at least i may be able 2 help some1 else 2. 

What a load of pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Axlfan.  Good luck with the fight. 

Sue


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Axlfan. I'm sorry to hear they don't think you're eligible. 

Yet more waiting too.  I was really hoping it would work for out for you. I also had a few tests on the NHS before finding out I was ineligible. It's so dismaying to see how much it all costs. 

Anyway, there's still a chance alternate funding may turn up!  

Keep us updated, I'd like to know how it works out!

xxx


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

our gp is being g8,but we are not getting to far,she has spoke to hosp 4 us,they are admant we are not allowed ivf,so we exept that now.I was planning on egg donation but apparentley my fsh level isnt gd enough for that! which does make me wonder if ivf would work,as im prone to cysts 
However we have arefferal bk 2 the hosp 2 see a diff doctor and they try another op to unblock my right tube as left one is useluss now.Not sure if this is a laporoscpy gp thinks it could be a bit more complex! 
Also we are looking in2 adoption,well we going to enquire,so we keep trying


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi axlfan

your username caught my eye so had to come and say hello  

good luck with your journey


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

hi nice to no im in gd company!!! Hope your enjoying new cd as much as me 
I will have sorted my fertility situation out in how long we had to wait,but that was worth the wait,im sure this will be 2!!!


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome hun.

Good luck in your journey.
Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi *Axlfan*! At least you know where you stand so you can get on with things rather than waiting around. Sorry to hear you can't do eggshare, it was good of you to consider it! 

Do you have a date yet when they'll try to unblock your tube?  I really hope that this does the trick for you!

What does your partnet think about adoption? Mine is so reluctant to even consider it. 

Good luck and keep us posted!



xxx


----------

